# Catfishing From Shore



## squidley (Jun 29, 2013)

This heat has got me thinking about doing some catfishing at night but I don't really know any spots. All the lakes in Blackwater close at sunset unless you are camping and I am shorebound so the river access points I know of seem like they would be tough.

Can anyone recommend any lakes that stay open or some general areas on local rivers that might be productive. I am not looking for anyone's secret spot or honeyhole, just hoping to get pointed in the right direction.

I live in Crestview but wouldn't mind driving a little to get to a worthwhile spot. I am mostly looking for channels and bullheads to take home.

Thanks in advance for any info and I will post a report if I make it out.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Hurricane lake is open at night but I don't know what the cat fishing is like


----------



## possumkikker (Jul 23, 2012)

Actually none of the fishing lakes on Blackwater close at sunset, the only lake that closes is Krul, and it is only a swimming lake. Have been seeing some catfish being caught at Bear, bream at Hurricane, and bass at Karick


----------



## squidley (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks for the quick replies. I am not sure why I assumed they all closed at sunset to non-campers, I guess that is what happens when you assume.

Maybe I will give bear a shot.

I don't feel like I have seen many, if any, reports for Juniper, stone, or victor lakes. Has anybody had any success at them?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

There are a couple of good shore spots at Quintette road on Escambia river. I v caught cats off the bank there


----------



## squidley (Jun 29, 2013)

CatHunter said:


> There are a couple of good shore spots at Quintette road on Escambia river. I v caught cats off the bank there


Thanks CatHunter, I am more experienced fishing stillwater but would like to hit the rivers more to get a crack at some bigger fish. I will definitely check this spot out.


----------



## polhlor (May 8, 2014)

possumkikker said:


> Actually none of the fishing lakes on Blackwater close at sunset, the only lake that closes is Krul, and it is only a swimming lake. Have been seeing some catfish being caught at Bear, bream at Hurricane, and bass at Karick


I'm pretty sure Bear Lake still locks their gate at sunset, but you can go to the Forestry station in Munson and get the code on a daily basis. You can also get an annual pass for $30 to alleviate the daily fee on all the lakes in Blackwater.


----------



## possumkikker (Jul 23, 2012)

polhlor said:


> I'm pretty sure Bear Lake still locks their gate at sunset, but you can go to the Forestry station in Munson and get the code on a daily basis. You can also get an annual pass for $30 to alleviate the daily fee on all the lakes in Blackwater.


Negative polhlor, all the gates at the lakes on Blackwater are open all night, except for Krul.


----------



## polhlor (May 8, 2014)

[quote =possumkikker;3430306]Negative polhlor, all the gates at the lakes on Blackwater are open all night, except for Krul.[/quote]

You are right possumkikker. Bear lake gate is open all night; they used to lock the gates at night. I went there to ride my bike at about 530AM a couple weeks ago and the gate was locked; probably inadvertently locked by a camper. You can get the combo from the Munson forestry service when it is locked. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## possumkikker (Jul 23, 2012)

Yeah we had one lock it by accident, we secured it to try to keep it open. Blackwater offices close at 7pm now so nobody is there to call for the combo anymore


----------

